# South America---Iguazu Falls



## jimbosee (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi to all tuggers,jimbosee,Melbourne,Australia,here again,looking for information.Has anyone visited Iguazu Falls,Brazil/Argentina border,and are there timeshare locations within100 miles.Would like some feedback,sounds like a huge wonder of the world.Nothing definite,but on my wish list. Thanks 
                                           Regards jimbosee


----------

